#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  How to remove horizontal lines from inside table cells?

## Reema

Hi,

Can anyone solve my problem i want to remove horizontal lines form inside table cells?

Thanks.

----------


## Excel Matic

I hope this image will explain - 

select the range for which you want to remove the borders and then....

\1

----------


## Reema

Thanks for your reply but i want to remove lines from inside the table cells but by this we can remove from outside the table cells.

----------


## Excel Matic

I think you need to upload a sample workbook so that I can understand your problem well.

----------


## Justafriend

right cklick on the  table border select borders and shading  select cutom from first column in box that pops up and then on the right side slect all but horizontal lines attached is a  image of  the  menu as selected for no horizontal lines if you dont want top or bottom borders either then you would unselect that the ones in blue are selected

----------

